# Little bit of help needed please!



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

I have two comets and a common.

I recently treated one of the comets for fin rot (his fins were black and rotted, and he was quarantined for 5 weeks until completely clear).

He's back in the tank now. All seemed well for about two weeks but recently, my other comet who is bright orange and white, seems to be developing 'bright coloured veins' on his tail and the ends of his tail are turning the same colour of his body (a bright red/orange).

What could this be? Could it be a repercution (sp?) of the previous fish infection? I was sure that his infection had cleared up!

Meanwhile, my common seems hard as nails and just keeps himself to himself!!! He looks perfect!

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I find bloodshot tails in goldfish are often an indicator of poor water quality. Perhaps adding the fish back to the tank caused a cycle blip? Make sure your water is:

ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate <40ppm

You might want to do a water change as well, just to freshen the tank up. The other option is that it could be bacterial or the beginnings of fin rot, so if it isn't a water quality issue, keep an eye on it and be ready to move the other fish to qt and treat if necessary.

Goldfish are notorious color changers, too. It's possible the reddish/orange tips could just be the beginning of a color change.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Can you post a pic of this, it would help.


----------

